# XTREMA2 - NEED HELP, NOT TRYING TO START A DEBATE



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a XTREMA2 KO with a 24" slug barrel. I'm trying to find a black 26" smooth bore barrel for my gun, but Beretta is telling me that it is back ordered at least 2 months. :huh: Does anyone know where I might find one for sale.

Thanks.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I found these but know nothing about the dealers:

LINK

LINK


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the input. They both told me it was on back order.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Yikes !! $550 for a barrel.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> Yikes !! $550 for a barrel.


You ain't a kidding!


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

zettler said:


> BIRDSHOOTER said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes !! $550 for a barrel.
> ...


Yea, tell me about it. The good news is that I only paid $900 for a brand new xtrema 2 ko with the slug barrel on gunbroker. So even after the 550 for the barrel I'm back the the original price with two barrels... and the 550 includes 5 choke tubes... :roll:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't want to try and change your mind or anything but for roughy $150 more you could get one the autoloaders from the Beretta 3901 line and have another gun to boot. I think WalMart sells the Statesman model for just under $700.










Or even cheaper, possibly one of the Stoeger models. Just a thought.... 8) Anyone of these will suffice as a good all purpose gun.


----------

